

US regulators nab Kickstarter cheat - morpheous
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33108064

======
bdcravens
"The settlement bars Mr Chevalier from misrepresenting any crowdfunding
campaign he is involved with and from withholding refunds. It also imposes a
repayment order of $111,793.71 that has been suspended because Mr Chevalier
does not have enough money to repay it."

So basically, no punishment whatsoever. (I doubt there's any pending criminal
charges)

------
baldfat
> At the time he also pledged to refund backers

If that wasn't said he would have been free as a bird.

~~~
fweespeech
Not nesc. if you fail to deliver and fail to spend money on developing the
product, you'd still likely be screwed.

However, if he spent $85k on himself [salary+expenses which were essentially
just his money] and $35k on development, he'd have been fine.

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9699721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9699721)

